# onr vs PB Spray & Wipe



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

With the hose pipe ban coming in place soon i would like to use ONR, I can get the Poorboys stuff from my work very cheap but dont want to use it if its not as good as the ONR stuff.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Luke,


luke123 said:


> With the hose pipe ban coming in place soon i would like to use ONR, I can get the Poorboys stuff from my work very cheap but dont want to use it if its not as good as the ONR stuff.


In your position, why not use both? It'll probably be quite easy to find the
limitations of each product, yet still get the best from each. The biggest 
difference twixt the two products will probably be that you'll find the ONR to 
be much more versatile.

The biggest hurdle will be getting your head around just how simple, easy,
quick and _safe_ these new methods can be. Being that they are all these, 
your worst enemy will be you trying to make the process complicated. It may
even feel a bit like your cheating. Nevertheless, it probably won't be long 
before you'll wonder why you didn't adopt these ideas years ago!

Regards,
Steve


----------

